# What's the best way to strip 3/0?



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't _strip_ the wire, instead _score_ it with your knife. Then you can peel back the insulation in one piece! :whistling2:


----------



## Panic AK (Apr 25, 2009)

Ahhh, I see. Working much better, and less mess too.

Silly apprentices :jester:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Scoring can still be a pain if the blade travels off to the side. Make sure to put cardboard or some board underneath if you have hardwood floors.

A basement or outside is best.


----------



## Panic AK (Apr 25, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Scoring can still be a pain if the blade travels off to the side. Make sure to put cardboard or some board underneath if you have hardwood floors.
> 
> A basement or outside is best.


There has to be some kind of hand tool for this other then a razor knife. Something like a box knife but with walls that go on each side of the blade, then I could lay it out and really go to town without the blade slipping off. I gotta get this **** outta here before my wife kills me in my sleep


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Git yerself a Big Buks.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a boat load of 1/0 last year that I wanted to strip. I cut a half lap style notch in a 2x4, and drilled a hole in it just the right size for the 1/0 to fit but not be loose. I clamped it to my table saw and ran the blade up until it just entered my drilled hole. I used a plywood blade. I could just feed the wire in one side and pull it through. It took a few test runs to get the blade depth correct, but once it was set, I could run as much wire as I wanted. Cut a nice slit right down the wire.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

Panic AK said:


> Ahhh, I see. Working much better, and less mess too.
> 
> Silly apprentices :jester:


fill your tub with hot water and let the wire soak for a little bit, then use the knife. if u have a band saw try that.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I burn mine on a cold clear night when the smoke goes straight up,then while hot,hit it with cold water to make it bright and shiny.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Better idea: build a big ass bon-fire and throw the lot in it. Next morning, hose it off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Better idea: build a big ass bon-fire and throw the lot in it. Next morning, hose it off.


The DNR don't take kindly to that.......


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Pfft! Gov't. Bob and I got the best idea.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Last year,scrap copper was so high,the yards weren't even saying "This wirenut makes this load all #2"


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Panic AK said:


> I've got a massive pile of 3/0 cable in my living room waiting to be stripped


 What is it doing in the living room? Never tried stripping wire inside the house. How big of a mess is that making? Has the wife cussed you out yet? I have always used a Hawkbill and have never had any trouble. Good luck with which ever way you chose to strip your wire.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> What is it doing in the living room? Never tried stripping wire inside the house. How big of a mess is that making? Has the wife cussed you out yet?


 
that's f*cking hilarious.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

a draw knife works pretty good.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> that's f*cking hilarious.


 * A
* E
* I
* O
* U
Which Vowel ?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

uhhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> * A
> * E
> * I
> * O
> ...


 U :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> Last year,scrap copper was so high,the yards weren't even saying "This wirenut makes this load all #2"


 Wow that is crazy. They were just looking for a easy way to not have to pay for the #1 price.


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't get caught burning that wire, huge fines will insue. :thumbsup: Also, do not breathe in the smoke... :jester:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

hand the wife the razor knife you idiot. you're in ALASKA !!! go fishing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Panic AK (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I had it stashed up in the back of her trailblazer for like a month, so I had to get it out, and I don't have a garage. Probably got about 400lbs worth. I pulled it all out thinking today was going to be the day I would have the motivation to get something done... but that didn't happen. I keep telling her to pretend it's a big pile of money waiting to happen, and she gets over it


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

What price are you getting per pound? It might be worth saving it until prices go back up.


----------



## Panic AK (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah I've been saving it waiting for prices to go back up. But got newborn twins, and just started school, so money is tight.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Just send it to me. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Panic AK said:


> Yeah I've been saving it waiting for prices to go back up. But got newborn twins, and just started school, so money is tight.


 twins ???!!!! get back to stripping that wire!!!! congratz on the babies. remember the harder you work, the LUCKIER you'll be. paul:thumbsup:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

paul d. said:


> twins ???!!!! get back to stripping that wire!!!! congratz on the babies. remember the harder you work, the LUCKIER you'll be. paul:thumbsup:


Sounds like he has already worked hard and was lucky :laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

exactly!!! :thumbup:


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

I see that you are in alaska. We have trouble stripping wire when its cold so we just hit it with a hammer with the wire on something and the ins just falls off. might be easier for you if you can get the wire froze and take out your frustrations on it.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Some guys just cash wire in as is.Last summer getting $1.25/lb, I was getting $3.50/lb Clean copper,#1


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Seeing how you're in Alaska, let Mother Nature help you out.

Load all the wire in the bed of your truck. Park said truck in your driveway. Let stand overnight.

Next morning, stand on your tailgate and drop the wire on the driveway. The insulation will be so brittle it will _shatter_. Throw copper back into truck, sweep up insulation.

I've actually done this, and I'm in Iowa.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Today,#1 copper is $1.55/lb. In Washinton,Pa.15301


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Git yerself a Big Buks.



I have one of these. I used it a couple of times and then went back to a knife, not worth the money


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Sometimes I will use an utility knife with a roofers or carpet blade.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've never really stripped out too much to take to recycle. I just take it as is, but I did strip out a bunch of 750 one time. Made a guide for the table saw and just raised the blade a little wee bit. Pulled the 750 through the guide, which held it on both sides and down against the blade. Worked pretty well. Skinned the equivalent of a master reel in probably 2 hours.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I usually strip out a little on the end and make a hook. Then I hook it on the side of a big filing cabinet in my garage. Weighs about 500 lbs. I pull the wire tight and lay the blade on it side ways. It looks like skinning a carrot. Unless the stuff is real old and kind of melted on it peals right off. I stripped 400lbs. last year in about an hour. I got a big stack in the garage waiting for prices to go back up.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

blueheels2 said:


> I usually strip out a little on the end and make a hook. Then I hook it on the side of a big filing cabinet in my garage. Weighs about 500 lbs. I pull the wire tight and lay the blade on it side ways. It looks like skinning a carrot. Unless the stuff is real old and kind of melted on it peals right off. I stripped 400lbs. last year in about an hour. I got a big stack in the garage waiting for prices to go back up.


I do the same thing, except for the hook. I stick the end in a bench vise instead.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Good ideas all around!


----------



## paul_arc (Mar 31, 2009)

If ive got lots of wire I just pick up a laborer from the home depot and give him $50 or $100 and have him strip it all, then youve got lots of time to get more important stuff done around the house.
I have found it easier though to set up a work bench so you dont have to be bent over and just run a blade down and and peal off the insulation:thumbsup:


----------



## WillieC (Aug 1, 2007)

Believe it or not warming it up a bit will make it easier to strip. I usually will cut it into pieces that will fit in the oven. Oven just needs to be warm. Copper will do the rest. Insulation strips off like butter and the pieces are easy to bundle and weigh, so you know how much you have before putting it on the scrap scales.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a bendh vise close to the back door, hook it to the vise, run a torch up and down a few times, then cut with a knife.

Of course, laying it out in the summer sun works almost as well here.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

WillieC said:


> Believe it or not warming it up a bit will make it easier to strip.


 Yes it does. I usually lay it out on the driveway in the sun for about 30 mins and it would strip really well.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I see that its your first post WillieC. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

Hawkbill and a propane tortch. I used to help my Dad strip garbage cans full of 3/0 this way.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup, the torch works wonders, the blade of whatever knife you choose will slide through the insulation like butter. 

Screw that $800 POS device, table saw works better and cheaper. Do like stated above, just make sure the saw is bolted down.


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

pour some syrup on the cable and let the meese eat it off...or is that moose..goose is to geese as mice is to meece then moose would be to meese..oh man i cant remember..i think i just wrote a childrens book...by the way my cousin lives in AK...Anch. i do believe..ill have to ask her..they are on a army base i think..


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

man, when I was doing some comm. service work for a small shop and there was no work, the boss would send us/me back to the store-room to strip wire all day with only a box-cutter...talk about s*cking.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I still like to heat my rabbit in a nice Hot fire,at night,watching the blue and purple colors.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

That's why they make apprentices.


----------

